# need help in selecting a headphone



## jackal_79 (Mar 6, 2008)

i need help in buying a good headphone.It will be mainly used for watching t.v.one of my friends had bought a phillips shp 2500 model.it sounded very good.It costs around 750 bucks.But is there anything better?.


----------



## acewin (Mar 7, 2008)

I dont think so you would need anything better than shp 2500 at 750,
I have been using this head phone, pretty comfortable(very important factor even more than sound I would say because you wont like keeping something on your head for hours if it becomes pain.) and is a very good stero headset with extra long cable. 

Though you should think of ear phones around same price from sony or philips. (I had last seen one of philips with mic in it it sounded good and it was around 400 or 450). Also you can check for createive headsets heard they are also good at this price.

In bangalore(where I live), you can check e-zone for more headsets from panasonic for the same range.


----------



## Sharx (Mar 12, 2008)

I donno about shp2500,but I own a pair of Sony MDRXD200 headphones and i also use them @ home for TV and music,headphones are bit bulky but the sound is awesome!
The cord is 11ft long so you can connect and lay back..Priced Rs1500/ in bangalore.
Check out the link for more info*www.buy.com/prod/sony-mdr-xd200-home-headphones/q/loc/111/90144990.html


----------



## acewin (Mar 19, 2008)

hmm, good then, XDR300 is even better and cost around 2900,


----------

